# this tme last year none of this stuff was going on



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Last year we had friends over and I don't think I kissed in the New Year with my W of 19 years. Little did I know she had slept with my best friend. Little did I know that my W would meet her 20th lover in 12 days from now. Little did I know that she almost fell for a guy she had a 3 month affair, 13 years ago and would rekindle it again some ten years later. Little did I know for the past 3 years she was going out looking for ONS.

Little did I know that when I got married that my carrer would be more important then my wife, or that when my W needed attention I would tell her to go get a boytoy. Little did I know that when my wife wanted a divorce and asked me in front of my best friend that he would take advantage of that.

Why did I stop giving a dam so many years ago and then bamb I start caring all of the sudden... after the damage was done?
Why didn't I address her 1st cheating issue 13 years ago? Why didn't I address my issues 14 years ago?

Some times I think I should have never confronted her back in Feb'10 but I did and now here we are rebuilding a marraige, with some great success I might add. I sometimes wonder what would have happened if I approached her last affair like I did the 1st affair? What an ughly thought! 

I quess we saved each other back in Feb., but what would have been worse, a disfunctional marrage with just sex and no kissing while we cohabitate and send our kids off to college, or the pain of acknowledging infidelity? Is ignorence bliss or is knowledge power when it comes to marriage? I believe I know the answer, just looking for other perspective.

Happy New Year


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

WOW


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

the guy said:


> Last year we had friends over and I don't think I kissed in the New Year with my W of 19 years. Little did I know she had slept with my best friend. Little did I know that my W would meet her 20th lover in 12 days from now. Little did I know that she almost fell for a guy she had a 3 month affair, 13 years ago and would rekindle it again some ten years later. Little did I know for the past 3 years she was going out looking for ONS.
> 
> Little did I know that when I got married that my carrer would be more important then my wife, or that when my W needed attention I would tell her to go get a boytoy. Little did I know that when my wife wanted a divorce and asked me in front of my best friend that he would take advantage of that.
> 
> ...


Same here....this time last year we were happy in love (at least it seemed like it)....

Little did I know he felt *that* unhappy for years before already  .....

I can't believe I got so comfortable in the marriage that I stopped listening to him, stopped showing my appreciation and all....

He was such a great guy and I took full advantage of him  .....

Little did I know it would drive him to do the extreme.....ask for divorce after almost 11 years.....

Little did I know he would start sexting because of this.....

Little did I know I would lose him....the love of my life !!!!!

2010 was a *BAD* year !!!!!

And I can't see that the future holds anything positive for me  ......

I wish I could turn back time....with everything I know now, we would have the most fulfilled and happy marriage !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

rome2012,
Ya its a depressing post but the bottom line is things are looking up. So for you.... hang in there and look after your self, 1st and for most. Things will get better, when your at the bottom there is no were else to go but up. So please keep your chin up. Remember its not how we got knocked down that counts, it how we get back up that matters.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

the guy said:


> rome2012,
> Ya its a depressing post but the bottom line is things are looking up. So for you.... hang in there and look after your self, 1st and for most. Things will get better, when your at the bottom there is no were else to go but up. So please keep your chin up. Remember its not how we got knocked down that counts, it how we get back up that matters.


Thanks for this...it is making me feel a little bit better !!!!


----------

